# What is the largest tire the 2013 madone will take? 23c to ???



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

What is the largest tire the 2013 madone will take? 23c to ???

Could I take a madone and use it for gravel trails?


----------



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

I use 700x25 with no problems any bigger it may hit.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks, I think I need to go cyclocross.


----------

